# Book in PDF format



## MonFoto (Dec 27, 2015)

I have an editor that is requesting that I send a PDF of my book for her to review. How do I do this so I can E Mail it to her? Do I do Export Book to PDF that is
in the lower left corner of the Book Module or select PDF in Book Settings in the upper right corner of the book module ? Will the recipient see the same thing I do when viewing the book in LR Book Module ? Are there any suggestions for an editor that is familiar with LR and the LR to Blurb interface ? I live in Pleasanton , Ca. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Take Care
Keith


----------



## smcf (Dec 27, 2015)

As nobody else has responded yet let me quickly say that either option you mention will work fine to generate a PDF file that should be sufficient for sending to your editor. Caveat: Some PDF files can get quite large though depending on the type (and amount) of content of the book.You might find that the file may be too large to transfer via email.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, choose PDF in the Book Settings panel-





then-




Give it a name and a folder where to save.
Lightroom creates two pdfs, one for the cover only and another for the book pages.

I fully agree with the above post about file size but that can be changed by setting the 'JPG QUALITY' slider-




With 45 images I tested at two qualities and had the following results-
Quality at '0'  PDF File-size = 5mB
Quality at '100'  PDF File-size = 75mB


----------



## MonFoto (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanx for your help. I will give this a try.
Keith


----------



## MonFoto (Dec 28, 2015)

I sent the book to PDF with JPEG quality set to 47 and resolution set at 240. I get a file size of 31MB. From what I have found online I should/need to be below 10MB to send as an e mail. How low can I go with the Quality and Resolution settings and still have the it received as something decent to look at ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2015)

Why don't you use one of those 'send big file' services. They work in the following way: you upload the file to that service, and then the recipient receives an email with the link to the uploaded file. If you have a Dropbox account, you can be your own service.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 29, 2015)

www.wetransfer.com is a really easy option that I've used frequently.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 6, 2016)

smcf said:


> As nobody else has responded yet let me quickly say that either option you mention will work fine to generate a PDF file that should be sufficient for sending to your editor. Caveat: Some PDF files can get quite large though depending on the type (and amount) of content of the book.You might find that the file may be too large to transfer via email.



There are plenty of services that do "web transfer" of files of 50 MB and larger.  Up to a certain size, the service is free.  Otherwise, it's a monthly subscription, depending on the options you choose.  The service I use, https://www.hightail.com/, has been absolutely reliable.

Phil


----------

